# Need a good easy loft coop idea anyone?



## scuba0095 (May 23, 2006)

Hell

Here in Ontario Canada it gets really cold~! So far we have built a deck that is about 1 feet high and is 12 by 12 by 12 feet

We want to construct a a shed coop on top of that that will be 10 by 10 by 8 feet high

The thing about this shed coop i want it to be universal it will be so humans can walk in and needs to be good for both chickens and pigeons

So it needs to be tall also

I really just want something really simple and nothing fancy that will be good in the winter

none of us have much experience in building but it will require a tiny trap door for the pigeons

We are not sure exactly what species of bird we are going to put in it which is why i want it to be universal because it will save us issues in the future

Any help would be so great! I would love to print it out and show it to my friends thanks so much *hugs*


----------



## scuba0095 (May 23, 2006)

since birds are let out in during the day we do not need a flight pen either also its gonna be winter any second SO COLD lol


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here is an idea that may work, the weather sheilds can be taken down in the summer. it should face south, and fyi, it is hard to catch a pigeon when the roof is over 6ft tall.


----------



## scuba0095 (May 23, 2006)

hmm nothing is showing up do u have any idea where I can get instructions on it?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

scuba0095 said:


> hmm nothing is showing up do u have any idea where I can get instructions on it?


can you not see the pic?....they sell these in a kit at forsham cottage arks, i just posted as an idea if you are building something yourself.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

scuba0095 said:


> Hell
> 
> Here in Ontario Canada it gets really cold~! So far we have built a deck that is about 1 feet high and is 12 by 12 by 12 feet
> 
> ...


You're not planning on keeping chickens and pigeons together are you?
SW is right. 8ft is WAY to tall. You'll have a really really hard time catching pigeons. I actually wouldn't go over 6 ft and even lower, depending on how tall you are. 
IMO, you DO need an aviary. Doesn't matter if the birds are out all day or not. There will be days that they can't be out. Rain, snow, high winds............they still need a place to be able to get out in the fresh air even if they are out of the loft most of the time.


----------



## scuba0095 (May 23, 2006)

my current loft is 8by8by8 and i never have any problem catching my pigeons ive had this loft for five years now, maybe ill just re do that loft again only make it bigger, hmmm


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

scuba0095 said:


> my current loft is 8by8by8 and i never have any problem catching my pigeons ive had this loft for five years now, maybe ill just re do that loft again only make it bigger, hmmm


you must be a tall man!...how do you catch a pigeon if it is 8ft in the air?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

maybe hes 6'5" LOL
with is arms stretched out he should be able to grab them.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

StoN3d said:


> maybe hes 6'5" LOL
> with is arms stretched out he should be able to grab them.


sometimes I wish I was that tall...me,? Im only 5'1...not a good height for catching pigeons


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

LOL
good things come in small packages


----------

